# Ink pump question



## Ulises Victoria (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello all. 
I recently purchased some Schmidt ink pumps. I fail to see the advantage(s) of purchasing a similar but more expensive item to put in my FPs.
Can someone enlighten me about what can be wrong in a standard kit pump, vs a Brand and more expensive one?
From where I'm standing, I only see a mechanism that sucks in ink and delivers it to the feeder and nib. What can go wrong with that?

Comments greatly appreciated.


----------



## dow (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, the kit pens (jr. series at any rate) come with Schmidt converters that work pretty well.  However, the K5 Schmidt converters seem to be made to a higher standard.  They seem to fit the feed tighter, and in my opinion they look much better than the kit ones.  The plastic that the reservoir is made of is clearer and tougher looking than the kit ones.  The nipple that goes on the feed is a separate piece of black rubber (or similar) whereas the kit converters are all one piece.

For the average user, there might not be an appreciable difference between the two, but if I'm going to sell a fountain pen and am going to ask someone to pay a premium for it, then I'm going to do my best to make sure that they get their money's worth.  For me, this means Bock nibs and Schmidt K5 converters, along with the best workmanship that I can put into it.

Oh, and I've had some of the kit converters that fit really loose on the feed.  Haven't had that happen with the K5's.


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 10, 2013)

As a side note always check the fit. I sold a pen to a gentleman along with an extra upgrade Schmidt converter. When he decided to use it three months later it pushed out the end cap when he screwed in the nib section. I gladly took it back and modified the end cap to make it fit...Embarrassing!!:redface:


----------

